# Tingling on the back right side of head



## Roxie (Feb 2, 2009)

I have had this horrible tingling sensation on the back right side of my head and it is really becoming umbearable. I've been googling it but all I have found is nerve damage (I have weak nerves down my right side so that is maybe a possibility) diabetes, or even spinal tumor. I don't know what it is, but it's annoying and I was wondering if anyone else on here has ever had tingling in the back of the head.


----------



## Karren (Feb 2, 2009)

Nerve damage came to my mind first too... And tumors... I have a pitutary tumor that grew and I would get the weirdest headaches.... since I started treatment the headaches have pretty much gone away... I'd go see yur primary care physician and maybe get him to recommend a neurologist... Maybe do an MRI or a CT scan....


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 2, 2009)

You should go and see a doctor to be on the safe side. Like Karren said they can do scans to see what's wrong.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree. It's always possible you slept in a bad posture, but just to be sure i'd go see a doctor.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 3, 2009)

You should prolly go see a doctor about that. That's not normal and since yr asking, you recognize that fact.

Go see a doctor!


----------



## Roxie (Feb 4, 2009)

It hasn't been a problem, today. It may have just been bad posture or something.... I am due a health check so when I go in I'll mention it because even though it isn't bugging me today, it will probably come up again as it has been on and off for the past week.

I've never really liked doctors or hospitals so... I'll go in though


----------



## Shelley (Feb 4, 2009)

i would get it checked by a doctor. they can do scans etc. please keep us updated


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 4, 2009)

I would get this checked out. The first health problem I thought of was Shingles.

A shingles outbreak is a viral infection that is affecting roots in the nervous system. When the virus flares up, it will create a rash that spreads in a band like form across one area of the body. Most reported cases of shingles are in the older population, or those who have a weakened immune system. This weakness could be from medications, stress, or other factors.

Symptoms and signs of shingles to look for include:

* Fever

* Chills

* Headache

* Burning pain, itching, tingling, and extreme sensitivity or numbness in * some part of the body

* Blisters filled with fluid that are combined with a red rash

* Nausea

Step2

For the most part the shingles break out will be on just one side of the body. In many cases it will spread from the center of the back around one side of the body to the breastbone. It travels along the nerve that goes around the body in that area.

Often the shingles break out on the head, around one eye, or just on one side of the face or neck.

While the shingles out break looks much like chickenpox, is does not act the same. With chickenpox, the first outbreak is the worst, and often there are no others, or they are mild outbreaks. With shingles the opposite is true. It causes more pain and irritation in subsequent outbreaks.

Step3

Possible Shingles Complications:

POST HERPETIC NEURALGIA

One you have an outbreak, you may develop Post herpetic neuralgia. The symptoms of this ailment include pain, headaches, and nerve problems. Once a person develops post herpetic neuralgia, it will last at least a month and can last much longer, for months or even years. Those who are at the most risk of developing this complication are those who have severe pain and rashes during their shingles outbreaks and those who are over the age of 50. For the most part post herpetic neuralgia develops on the chest or forehead and it can be so painful, it may stop you from completing daily activities such as sleeping or eating. If it lasts a long time, it can also lead to depression. While post herpetic neuralgia is hard to treat, it can be avoided by getting early treatment of shingles. After it forms, many medications such as anticonvulsants, antidepressants, and opioids, can help in lessening the associated pain.

DISSEMINATED ZOSTER

This complication is a blistering rash that is painful and can spread across larger areas of the body. It can also have negative impact on the health of many organs including the heart, liver, lungs, pancreas, intestines, and even joints. If the infection spreads to nerves in the body, it can also affect motor skills.

If shingles affects a set of nerves that form in the brain, there can be cranial nerve complications, which can include blockage of blood vessels and inflammation.

HERPES ZOSTER OPHTHALMICUS

Another complication is Herpes zoster ophthalmicus. This form of herpes is caused by the varicella-zoster virus, the same virus that causes chickenpox. When this virus takes hold, if it affects the trigeminal nerve in the head it will likely be noticeable by a rash around one eye, or across the cheek, nose or forehead. The rash is accompanied by discomfort including itching and tingling. If it is centered around the eye, it can be a threat to eyesight.

Source: How to Detect Shingles Symptoms | eHow.com


----------



## Darla (Feb 4, 2009)

I think another important consideration is secondary symptoms. Consistent headaches, duration of pain, other persistent conditions, level of stress etc.

time for a doctor is my opinion


----------



## Roxie (May 18, 2009)

I'm going to the doctor on Firday and I am freaking out!!

I don't like doctors at all, but this tingling sensation is still there after three months and it feels worse. I also have had carpal tunnel syndrome symptoms since the friday before good friday which wouldn't go away for a month, but now only comes and goes, and for the past 4 days my foot has been tingling like mad non-stop. All these things are related to diabetes so I'll ask about that too. But still... I hate doctors. I've never had a bad report, but the fact that I might (with my genetics, too) it scares me. I've been putting off going to the doctors and that might do me more damage than good.


----------



## missmignonne (May 18, 2009)

Hopefully, all is well. Do keep us posted, though.


----------



## Roxie (May 22, 2009)

I had my appointment today and I am fine! Yay! My blood pressure is perfect which I am relieved about because last time I had that checked, it was high - so I must be doing something right!

She was however worried about my iron levels so I have had heaps of blood tests and will get the results back on Tuesday! It would make sense if I am anemic. I've never had blood tests before and don't even know what blood type I am so I was sort of excited about having my bloods done - despite being totally nervous because I am not a fan of doctors. I don't have a fear of needles so I was trying to watch, but the nurse had her hand in the way, lol. It took forever because she had to full up three little tubes



so weird to have my blood vacuumed out of me. THEY ARE MODERN DAY VAMPIRES!

Needless to say, even though I haven't got my blood tests back yet so can't really say I am fine just yet, I am relieved that SO FAR everything looks alright. And, I haven't had any tingling this past week. So... murphy's law.


----------



## mk_girly (May 23, 2009)

Yea anxiety can play a huge role in our symptoms!


----------



## magosienne (May 23, 2009)

Fingers crossed it's nothing serious !


----------



## Roxie (May 27, 2009)

So, I just rang up for my blood results and I'm not anemic! However, my liver blood results - or whatever they're called - looked a little suspicious, but nothing serious so I've made an appointment for in 4 weeks and we'll check up on it.

I looked up symptoms for liver problems and I was blown away! I have about 98% of the list!! I guess if I had all, it would be far serious! But, still I am shocked. I left thinking I could be anemic, now I have to work out what I am supposed to do or change in my diet... I have never known anything about liver problems, so I am a little lost...


----------



## magosienne (May 27, 2009)

That sucks ! Don't worry too much though, if it was really serious, surely the doc would have made sure he saw you quickly.


----------



## Roxie (May 30, 2009)

Yeah



My mum got all stressed about it (because something is wrong with me and no mum wants to hear that something is wrong with her daughter) but she looked over the symptoms list and admits she probably has liver problems too. She has IBS so I would not be surprised.

I wonder if these things are genetic?

I have been eating differently the past three days. Instead of having pasta for lunch, I'm having vegetables and fish - it's really nice and I don't feel like something is sitting in the bottom of my stomach like a giant weight, but I feel toxic sometimes. It must because I am clensing my liver or something. I don't know much about this stuff, but I deffinitely realize a difference. I have been drinking more water too, which hasn't been hard to do at all.

I think, in four weeks, my bloods would have returned to normal - as long as I keep eating healthy and drinking lots of water. As much as I can, I am staying away from cheese, bread, pasta, and potatoes. All things I love, but do me know favours. So that's basically eliminating dairy and carbs from my diet (or lifestyle). And I am trying to stick to white meat, but really only fish.

It's not going to easy, so I'll let myself treat sometimes - like when I make my cakes, because I did one yesterday, will be doing another cake next weekend for my mum's boyfriend's birthday and then another cake the following week for his daughter's 15th.

I'll go mad if I can't relax sometimes!


----------

